# Deep Blue Aquarium



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello

Went and checked out a new store today based on this ad:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-services-other-Deep-Blue-Aquarium-Store-Grand-Opening-W0QQAdIdZ436715609

It's a small store in the basement of a strip mall. He said he's been open for a while but is now 'officially launching'.

Small selection but the stock he had all seemed very well kept. Prices were very reasonable.

Web site:
http://deepblueaquarium.ca/index.html

Has anyone else had any experience with this vendor?


----------



## schmidt1338 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes actually, I was his one and only employee and left on him. You can ask him about me if you like, many times he tried not paying me. When I was first given the job he tried over and over again to accept 50 dollars for a 7 hour day. I preformed all the work. He has little to no knowledge of freshwater let alone marine aquatics. His phosphates in his marine system were and are probably still at 10. And every day as the brown algae got worse, he found another stupid excuse to put the blame on me. He once against my advice placed a large order of about 3000 dollars in marine fish and crammed them all into about 200 gallons of water. 4 55 gallon tanks. Many if not all died of course. Please do not but fish from here if he is even still in business. Dry products are what they are but please PLEASE do not buy livestock from here. 

Kind Regards, 

Al


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

loool thats amazing. You joined almost 4 years ago, and your one post is to bash your ex boss


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

He tried hiring Mr for 8 hours for 50 dollars to. I said no the moment he offered that opportunity. Location is horrible to. Never went back and never will after learning more about then owners little experience in both the fresh and salt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmidt1338 (Jun 29, 2009)

Flazky said:


> loool thats amazing. You joined almost 4 years ago, and your one post is to bash your ex boss


HEHEHE  must admit should really post in these forums more regularly. But I saw these one and just had to drop my 2 cents. Whats funny is when customers came in asking for a custom tank...he would have me quote them a price from the miracles website....and then have me tell the customers it was a custom tank from him


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

whose who?

I saw 2 people there... and... are you the one with glasses? or no?


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

Was there last month to check out what he had. I was also offered a job too, I just sold my night culb so had alot of time on my hand to do other things but when he told me, $50. for 8 hours = $6.25 an hour, I just laughted and told him good luck. Than he ask me to partner up with him hahahaha. 
When I was there the FW fish was not doing that well, fishes eyes were blurry and fins had white spots. He blamed it on his workers. Never went back but that my opinion.


----------

